# Ajout SSD dans iMac 2011 27' - Garantie??



## Bewlette (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite ajouter un SSD OCZ Vertex 3 dans mon iMac 27' mi-2011.

Est-ce que je perd la garantie si je fais cela? Sachant que je ne toucherai a rien d'autre que l'ajout du cable sata special apple et du ssd (via double face comme montre dans le tuto).

Bien a vous


----------



## LaJague (14 Juin 2012)

si tu le fais toi même oui, sachant que c'est quand même simple de remplacer le HDD , ajouter le cable au 3eme connecteur est plus compliqué


----------



## Bewlette (14 Juin 2012)

Et a quel niveau voient-ils que la modification a ete faite? Un sticker? Si oui, a quel niveau?


----------



## itOtO (14 Juin 2012)

Si on laisse pas de trace, ça ne fait pas sauter la garantie, mais ça sous-entend de démonter la machine pour enlever les modifs avant d'envoyer au SAV, et sur un iMac, il y a aussi la difficulté de ne pas mettre de poussière derrière la vitre en remontant (bien que je ne pense pas que le SAV puisse refuser uniquement sur cet argument...).


----------



## LaJague (14 Juin 2012)

en fait il y a des scotch sur les vis, donc ca se voit , apres y a moyen de bien decoller recoller aussi

et pour la poussiere , l avitre est aimantée , suffit de l'enlever et passer un coup de souflette


----------



## Bewlette (14 Juin 2012)

De ce que j'ai vu sur internet, il n'y a qu'un scotch juste mis sur un connecteur. Ceux sur les vis ne sont pas touches par l'ajout ssd.


----------



## LaJague (15 Juin 2012)

si y en a sur les vis de l'écran qu'il faut démonter pour acceder a l'intérieur de la bete


----------



## sparo (15 Juin 2012)

J'ai mis un ssd en plus du HDD et du SuperDrive dans mon iMac et il n'y a aucun stoch à enlever au démontage ....


----------



## melaure (19 Juin 2012)

Juste une petite remarque : OCZ est la marque la moins fiable en SSD.

D'ailleurs un collègue en a fait l'amère expérience, le sien a cramé en deux semaines.

Pire pour garder la garantie, il a fait faire l'install dans un centre Apple, ce qui n'est pas donné. Sans compter le ré-démontage à cause du SSD grillé. Il a pris une autre marque (Intel je crois) après avoir vu les statistiques de fiabilité des différents constructeurs ...


----------



## Bewlette (20 Juin 2012)

J'ai installe le SSD hier dans l'iMac... Wait and see (or hope)...

Merci a vous tous en tout les cas


----------

